# Handyman, got to love'em



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Black fittings, galvanized. copper, brass, it was all here. Vent was upside down. no t&P, and the heater was only 5 years old. The thing looks 15+ lol.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

wow ,after all that work can't believe he forgot a vacum breaker,correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that the t+p in last pic minus the blow down?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

yea it's the T&P valve. I meant he didn't pipe it anywhere.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Will said:


> yea it's the T&P valve. I meant he didn't pipe it anywhere.


 see that alot around here don't know if its lazyness or just really cheap


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Black fittings, galvanized. copper, brass, it was all here. Vent was upside down. no t&P, and the heater was only 5 years old. The thing looks 15+ lol.


Dang I've been wondering where I left my pliers... :laughing:


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

xyleman said:


> see that alot around here don't know if its lazyness or just really cheap


Lots of handy hacks around here, get used to it. Also lots of bartering goes on N of Victoria, for example a case or two of suds for a HWT install.:no: Or trading chickens for garden fencing.:wallbash: It's especially prevalent amongst those who've lived here here their whole lives.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

HA! My favorite is when they leave the tag on the valve :thumbup: Good job guys.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pure professionalism!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good to me. I would have at the very least swiffered the dust off!:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

This probably the ho you hear in the coffee shop bragging how he does his own plumbing and doesn't have to pay those high prices. Or the hack who tells the ho he does plumbing for fractions less.


----------

